# Altima occasionally runs rough at red light



## gnye nissan guy (Mar 5, 2009)

95 Altima with OBDII, occasionally runs rough at red lights. Doesn't happen all the time, only when warm. Recently replaced plugs, fuel and air filter, intake air temp sensor, cleaned MAF, downstream O2 sensor (had CEL P0136). After reading many posts here I sprayed throttle body cleaner around the intake to check for leaks. When I accidentally got the cleaner on the base of the #2 injector the idle got rough so I sprayed the other injecectors at the base, nothing with 3 & 4 but it idled rough with #1 as well. I checked the resistance of all injectors with the engine warm, all were 11.4-11.5. If the injectors had a bad seal would the throttle body cleaner make it run rough? Any other advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

